# Wedge Pouch?



## Firewood King (Sep 20, 2011)

What do you guys recommend? I have used the leather one, from Baileys for years. Never had a problem. Just wondering if there is another I should try... Thanks!


----------



## xdmp22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Firewood King said:


> What do you guys recommend? I have used the leather one, from Baileys for years. Never had a problem. Just wondering if there is another I should try... Thanks!




Let me see if I read this right, you own one that has paid for itself, and never had any issues with it, and you want to try another?

I am confused


----------



## Firewood King (Sep 21, 2011)

xdmp22 said:


> Let me see if I read this right, you own one that has paid for itself, and never had any issues with it, and you want to try another?
> 
> I am confused



The one I have is about wore out. I was only asking if there is another brand or something I might want to try. Thanks for the help...


----------



## xdmp22 (Sep 21, 2011)

ahhh, makes sense now....I think the best thing is to buy another of the one you have had such good luck with...........


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Sep 21, 2011)

you could put them in your scooby doo lunch box and use a well worn shoe lace for a shoulder strap .... sweet lol jk i dont recall seeing a vast selection of wedge pouches in any catalogs ,hows your sewing skills ... time to build a better wedge trap ???


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Sep 21, 2011)

I got the ABH007 Multi Pocket Nylon Wedge Holster ($10) from Baileys. 

It's sewn poorly. The nylon material is cheap/flimsy and has no support for holding longer tools (ie stiffer material would be better).
The loop that your belt goes thru isn't adjustable and I had to remove the buckle on my Labonville's to get it to thread on because the loop is too small to just put the buckle/belt thru. 

IMHO it's not worth $3 much less three times that. 

I don't know which one to recommend, but I do know one not to recommend. 



I'd like to find one from stiffer leather or cordura that would actually have some structure to it, hold a few 8's/10" wedges and a scrench. May have to make one.


----------



## purdyite (Sep 21, 2011)

Check Lowe's--I bought a single pouch about wedge-width (holds two, might hold three), has two or three skinny little pockets on outside for carb screwdriver, and a loop that might keep a scrench--about 6" deep made from cordura. Haven't really put it to the test yet, but looks promising.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 21, 2011)

I found a nylon framer's belt in the woods awhile ago with two big nail pouches on it. The first one is still serving me well, the second is in reserve for when the first wears out. Holds 3 wedges easily and didn't cost a cent.


----------



## Firewood King (Sep 21, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> you could put them in your scooby doo lunch box and use a well worn shoe lace for a shoulder strap .... sweet lol jk i dont recall seeing a vast selection of wedge pouches in any catalogs ,hows your sewing skills ... time to build a better wedge trap ???


 
I dont have a scooby doo lunch box, I have a batman lunch box :msp_tongue: HAHA! My craft skills pretty much suck, so we will see...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Slamm (Sep 21, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> I got the ABH007 Multi Pocket Nylon Wedge Holster ($10) from Baileys.
> 
> It's sewn poorly. The nylon material is cheap/flimsy and has no support for holding longer tools (ie stiffer material would be better).
> The loop that your belt goes thru isn't adjustable and I had to remove the buckle on my Labonville's to get it to thread on because the loop is too small to just put the buckle/belt thru.
> ...



I agree, totally, with your findings. I use one, but I don't like it.

Sam


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2011)

Bailey's leather pouch is garbage. I think it is made in Communist China. Bailey's is a great company but both their nylon pouch and their leather pouch are terrible products.

You might try Cowlitz River Rigging or Madsen's. CRR has interesting looking pouches. Grissly Peak has aluminum pouches. I really like GP's ax scabbard and file holder. I also have their wedge belt and suspenders. 

Buy Logging Supplies : Cowlitz River Rigging

Welcome To Madsen's Online

Grizzly Peak Enterprises - Smelterville Idaho


----------



## mingo (Sep 21, 2011)

I got mine at Madsens and I like it had it about 8 years throw some oil on it once in awhile.


----------



## dancan (Sep 21, 2011)

I picked up an army surplus belt/fanny pack that had 3 zip up pouches made of heavy canvas attached to a nylon web belt , I can shove a 10" and two 5" in the big pouch ,other supplies in the spare pockets and I shove another 10" in my axe scabbard to keep my axe from rattling .
I did use a heavy leather nail pouch for a while but it does fill with wood debris faster .
This works for me in the type of cutting I do , your mileage may vary .


----------



## Rounder (Sep 23, 2011)

View attachment 200298


The shop ordered me this one, not sure where they got it, but it was cheap and works well. The spot the tape is on didn't work for me, too low. Other than that, I like it. Don't really even notice it - Hope you all had a good week, enjoy the weekend - Sam


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 23, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> View attachment 200298
> 
> 
> The shop ordered me this one, not sure where they got it, but it was cheap and works well. The spot the tape is on didn't work for me, too low. Other than that, I like it. Don't really even notice it - Hope you all had a good week, enjoy the weekend - Sam


 
that looks like the smae as my one from bailey's it worked for many years, I patched it with leather once the outside bottom edge wore out, and used it some more. I replaced before it was totally shot so it could be used again for 2 months or so in a pich. Agreed, the tape goes straight on the belt. My latest is alo leather, comed from Madsen's, its good too, wouldn't really say better or worse, it works, but I haven't chased cows around my whole life when not cutting massive goosepen OG like 2dogs so maybe I just don't know as much about cowhide.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 23, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> I got the ABH007 Multi Pocket Nylon Wedge Holster ($10) from Baileys.
> 
> It's sewn poorly. The nylon material is cheap/flimsy and has no support for holding longer tools (ie stiffer material would be better).
> The loop that your belt goes thru isn't adjustable and I had to remove the buckle on my Labonville's to get it to thread on because the loop is too small to just put the buckle/belt thru.
> ...


 
Maybe you got a dud, but I used the nylon pouch for a whole year falling hazard trees. No problems with the seams, putting the belt through the loop, etc.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2011)

Last I knew, Bob's can make you whatever you want. . . Besides what they have listed. Their leather work is pretty dang tight, and pretty good prices.

Word tell was, you could make a drawing and send/email it to them with dimensions, and they'd make it up for ya.

Or send them a posterboard template. . .

Bob's Leather - Tool belts, pouches and accessories

I lived in a set of bags for many years, and it's easy to separate the wheat from the chaff pretty dang quick.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Last I knew, Bob's can make you whatever you want. . . Besides what they have listed. Their leather work is pretty dang tight, and pretty good prices.
> 
> Word tell was, you could make a drawing and send/email it to them with dimensions, and they'd make it up for ya.
> 
> ...


 
+1, my cheapo BucketBoss cordura bags have been used for all of 2 months and are already starting to get that fuzzy knap at the corners


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 30, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> +1, my cheapo BucketBoss cordura bags have been used for all of 2 months and are already starting to get that fuzzy knap at the corners


 
Remind me to show you my Occidental Cordura's sometime. . . Held together with subfloor adhesive, wire and caulk! 

They've served me well for many years though.

IMHO, nothing beats good leather bags, and the only reason I went with fabric, was they were cheaper at the time.

No reason to bust out 2 hundy on new leather bags now, with the building industry in the dumps.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Remind me to show you my Occidental Cordura's sometime. . . Held together with subfloor adhesive, wire and caulk!
> 
> They've served me well for many years though.
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha, nice, that sounds like my Dad's bags, sewn together with 16 ga. tie wire

I work with a guy who has the Occidental Leather with the leather spenders, he said they were spendy as hell

I know damn well that when one of the bag bottoms finally goes out it's gonna be over concrete and it's not gonna be when i put a handfull of 16 dupes in there, it's going to be the laser plum


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 30, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> that looks like the smae as my one from bailey's it worked for many years, I patched it with leather once the outside bottom edge wore out, and used it some more. I replaced before it was totally shot so it could be used again for 2 months or so in a pich. Agreed, the tape goes straight on the belt. My latest is alo leather, comed from Madsen's, its good too, wouldn't really say better or worse, it works, but I haven't chased cows around my whole life when not cutting massive goosepen OG like 2dogs so maybe I just don't know as much about cowhide.


 
Dern right you don't know your cowhide!

I live across the street from a leather wholesaler so I can get all the leather I want for free. The leather goes mostly to high end bags and purses so it is nice stuff. Too bad I suck at leather work. Still I made a pouch for my wildland gear that holds 2 ten inch wedges securely. It is a simple "Z" shape, that is one piece of leather folded over about 4" for the belt loop and 9" for the pouch. The pouch is copper riveted closed and the belt loop has heavy snaps. 

BTW my neighbor constantly travels the world selling leather and the next big thing is camel leather. The hides are from camels to old to work, 15-20 years old, and scarred from work and insects. He says the leather is much stronger than cowhide and should be seen in "tactical" footwear soon.


----------



## mingo (Oct 8, 2011)

MadsensView attachment 201960


----------



## Firewood King (Oct 8, 2011)

mingo said:


> MadsensView attachment 201960


 
Thanks for the reply. I finally pulled the trigger and got me another leather pouch from Bailey's. Mingo that green wedge looks like it's took a whooping


----------



## mingo (Oct 8, 2011)

Firewood King said:


> Thanks for the reply. I finally pulled the trigger and got me another leather pouch from Bailey's. Mingo that green wedge looks like it's took a whooping


 
The orange one is an 8" from Madsens I carry 2, but I lost one today. The red one is a K&H 10" triple taper, and the green one is a 10" from Baileys.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 15, 2011)

Just cut the top of a bottle of Canola oil and put your belt loop through the handle, you bunch 'a pussies.

:agree2:
opcorn:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 22, 2011)

The big problem with the leather wedge pouch's is the need oil like you boots. My old one is still solid as heck.


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 22, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> you bunch 'a pussies.



oh, yeah.



I like that idea, I like the simplicity.


----------



## FallerClimber (Oct 24, 2011)

*Wedges*

I know and work with guys that use wedge pouches. Personally I don't like how they smack my ass every time I take a step. My setup: 2-12" Hard Heads left back pocket of carhartts, right back pocket: 1 12" K/H and a 8" K/H for the little guys. Small tree (sometimes part of it): first grab 8" K/H, only going to need one if you can corner cut or put the back in first. Bigger tree, first grab 12" K/H then follow up with Hard Heads as needed. Use suspenders on your pants, it keeps your wedge heavy pants up and also your inserts up (chaps suck). If this doesn't get it done, follow up with hard heads or a tree jack or both (cut a jack hole if you see it coming or don't feel like a struggle). Chase the tree you're jacking with wedges. Or shoot a line into the tree and pull it with your loader, if you are set up this way. 5/8 or bigger though if your pulling with something that has an engine. 3/4 or amsteel if pulling with a equipment (bigger than your diesel pickup). All is preference but this is what I use, and less seems to be more much of the time. Watch out for wanker comments that think that 32 inch trees are big.


----------



## the dude (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Faller you sound like this guy I know. Any chance you are about fourteen feet tall and weigh about 150 pounds? You prolly are not him, he tends to blow a lotta smoke.


----------



## FallerClimber (Nov 6, 2011)

*Not me but...*

I know the guy. Maybe 16feet tall 110lbs. Drinking problem/semi retarded. Got a bunch of half-wit sayins like "No stoppin the droppin" or other retarded sht. Sound like we are talking about the same guy? At least his mom listens to him, maybe. 
Just be glad that you are "the dude", and not his sorry ass.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 6, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> Just cut the top of a bottle of Canola oil and put your belt loop through the handle, you bunch 'a pussies.
> 
> :agree2:
> opcorn:



Took your advice, but it was raining the other day and the jug filled with water and got really heavy, had to walk with saw and fuel jugs in one hand and hold my pants up with the other.

Do you stop and tip water out every so often or cut holes or slots in the bottom, just wondering.

Will a rectangular type jug like an anti-freeze jug work for an Axe scabbard?

LOL,

Sam


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 6, 2011)

Slamm said:


> Took your advice, but it was raining the other day and the jug filled with water and got really heavy, had to walk with saw and fuel jugs in one hand and hold my pants up with the other.
> 
> Do you stop and tip water out every so often or cut holes or slots in the bottom, just wondering.
> 
> ...



####, just loop your belt through an old pair of whitey tighties, sew up the leg holes, and fill er with wedges, as for an axe scabbard, just fashion one from a Priority Mail Flat Rate box duct taped to your belt


----------



## FallerClimber (Nov 6, 2011)

*Screw Wedges*

My friend M.F. has a whole bunch of tattoos, and he is a badass. He doesn't use a wedge pouch or wedges, instead he glances down at his 1/2 scale silvey tree jack tattoo and punches the tree over. Cheaper/faster.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, heres mine. I wear it 5-6 days a week. Single carpenters pouch that I ran some small (M5) pan head bolts through with nylon stop nuts to make smaller pockets. Carb screwdriver keeps the tape tight also. One 12", two 10"ers and an 8" wedge in there. 3" belt leather with 4 small pan head bolts and nylon stop nuts for the axe loop. The nylon pouch on the right holds 2-3 chains, extra bar nuts, a small back up scrench, and a candy/granola bar or two. It has a contious loop that I feed onto the belt. That pouch came in a 3 pack at menards for $10 bucks. Wild ass bachelor buttons for the suspenders. I have lost a button or two but I keep back ups in the truck and just tap a new one on when I need one. When the pouch slaps me in the ass it reminds me of home. Axe weighs 4 pounds/20" handle. Just enough to get a good full swing, but short enough not to get caught on every damn thing in the woods. Also easy enough to swing one handed yet. 








View attachment 206028


----------



## Slamm (Nov 7, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Well, heres mine. I wear it 5-6 days a week. Single carpenters pouch that I ran some small (M5) pan head bolts through with nylon stop nuts to make smaller pockets. Carb screwdriver keeps the tape tight also. One 12", two 10"ers and an 8" wedge in there. 3" belt leather with 4 small pan head bolts and nylon stop nuts for the axe loop. The nylon pouch on the right holds 2-3 chains, extra bar nuts, a small back up scrench, and a candy/granola bar or two. It has a contious loop that I feed onto the belt. That pouch came in a 3 pack at menards for $10 bucks. Wild ass bachelor buttons for the suspenders. I have lost a button or two but I keep back ups in the truck and just tap a new one on when I need one. When the pouch slaps me in the ass it reminds me of home. Axe weighs 4 pounds/20" handle. Just enough to get a good full swing, but short enough not to get caught on every damn thing in the woods. Also easy enough to swing one handed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitzer, thats a great setup there.

Sam


----------



## bitzer (Nov 7, 2011)

Slamm said:


> Bitzer, thats a great setup there.
> 
> Sam



Thanks! Yeah if you want something done right you either have to pay to have it made or make it yourself. I'm too much of a cheap skate for the first one.


----------

